# 22 magnum Kill



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

This is my first coyote.At 6:45 March 8th. Our granddaughter slept thru the shooting but woke up when she heard us talking about the coyote. She had a story to tell her classmates that A.M. Some still do not believe we have coyotes.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Should have shot it with a slingshot and an arrow. Could have won you $100.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Should have shot it with a slingshot and an arrow. Could have won you $100.


I did not know that. I doubt I could have hit it even if I had the arrow set-up. 
Thanks for the info. There seems to be no end to the amount of knowledge that can be gained from this forum.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice looking coyote


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Across the border in VA that might bring you a bounty, but it varies by county. Nothing listed for NC though. Is it still cold enough up there that they still have their winter pelts? Coyote are interesting skins, if not as plush as some critters. You did skin it, right? 

List of states with coyote bounty laws in place (don't mean that they are currently active however)
*Colorado - Coyote bounties allowed (enacted 1893)
South Dakota - Coyote bounties allowed (enacted 1939)
Virginia - Coyote bounties allowed (enacted 1999)
Utah - Coyote bounties allowed (enacted 1953)
Texas - Coyote bounties allowed (since 1989)*


----------

